# Sexing Meerkats



## sealrescue (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello 

How do you sex a meerkat? what different ways are they?

Thanks


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

If the Meerkat is old enough, you will see the testicles on the males quite easily


----------

